# Rebecca loves Tim.



## MinaDidi

Hi, sorry for this post (because I speak exactly zero Romanian), but I would like to make a present for my friend, who is dating a Romanian and learning Romanian. Her name is Rebecca and I'd like to make her something that says:

"Rebecca loves Tim."

in Romanian. My guess is "Rebecca iubeşte pe Tim."  Anyone want to give a quick hand? Thanks!


----------



## OldAvatar

Rebecca îl iubeşte pe Tim.

I hope that was a quick one.


----------



## MinaDidi

Great!  Thanks!  Just out of curiousity, does the "îl" refer to Tim?


----------



## OldAvatar

MinaDidi said:


> Great!  Thanks!  Just out of curiousity, does the "îl" refer to Tim?



It means something like: _she loves *him*_. In Romanian, it is necessary to use both the pronoun and the noun.


----------



## MinaDidi

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!


----------

